# Being In Love With A Fat Girl



## TotallyReal (Jun 13, 2009)

I've slept with fat girls before. And I've been in love with girls before. And both are really great. But, just like my individual loves of pizza and of bagels, I seemed never to be able to have both at the same time, and knew, cosmically, that there was a plateau of fulfillment unreached. But lo! So came a wonderful, brilliant, funny girl into my life, and she also happened to be fat. I'm sure I would (and will) love her at any weight, but to finally feel fulfilled on both levels of a relationship at once is really incredible.

This is a thread, then, to confirm your proclivities, and offer encouragement to any F/FA not in love but seeking to be. When I was dating random girls -- some fat, some skinny as hell -- I felt a sense of despair on some level, and questioned whether or not my preference for fat girls was destined to clash with my desire to find "the one."

The answer, then, is that it is not: as wonderful as sexual fulfillment is, and as wonderful as love is, nothing beats the two of them together. Don't let yourself compromise on either.


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Oirish (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 13, 2009)

All I can say is that if you DO find that girl you'd know you'll love no matter what, make sure she loves you back. I've been through something like that where she didn't love me at all and I felt like a fool when I found out.


----------



## BbwPennyLane (Jun 13, 2009)

yay! I Love, Love. 
<3


----------



## Duniwin (Jun 20, 2009)

Good for you! 

I am also in a relationship with a BBW whom I love deeply.
Oh, and another thing...


TotallyReal said:


> But, just like my individual loves of pizza and of bagels, I seemed never to be able to have both at the same time...



Have you never head of pizza bagels?






ETA: Now that you are not missing out on love and sexual fulfillment together, I want to make sure you don't miss out on pizza bagels either.


----------



## Tau (Jun 21, 2009)

So happy for you  

Also the pic of the pizza bagels was pure torture - I'm starving now! Dammit!


----------



## tootsmendozer (Jun 21, 2009)

thats it im making a pizza right now


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah this is pretty sweet. it's nice when you plan on staying a slut for another bunch of months and then suddenly you don't have to(!) >:B


----------



## furious styles (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 23, 2009)

gonna miss using all those women though

had to build an outhouse


----------



## luv4biggurls (Jun 23, 2009)

We all search for the "ONE". I'm also on the same journey but I have taken a different path. I have been celibate for 4 years....waiting for my "BBBW SOULMATE".


----------



## Tau (Jun 23, 2009)

luv4biggurls said:


> We all search for the "ONE". I'm also on the same journey but I have taken a different path. I have been celibate for 4 years....waiting for my "BBBW SOULMATE".



Thats great  I'm also on the whole true love quest and been celibate for a year - honestly didn't expect it to actually hurt but gawd there are some hard days LOL!


----------

